# The beginning of a beautiful friendship



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Day 5 and this is the closest they have laid together...we're getting there!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Day 10 was the big day for us when Phoebe took a toy over to Izzy to play with her


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Awwwww Clare - just checking in on ILMC for news and pics of Roo and saw this  Soooooooooo sweet


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Aaaaah I am so pleased Obi is getting used to little Roo. Lovely photos especially the one of them sitting together - how on earth did you manage to do that?  x


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What lovely photos.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yummy poos! The girls have not shut up about Roo the poo yet!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Beautiful little babies..


----------



## DebsH (Jun 24, 2012)

They look so gorgeous together


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Just the pic we've been waiting for, lovely xx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

They look lovely together! I am thinking poo 2 and not even got poo 1 yet!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ali79 said:


> Aaaaah I am so pleased Obi is getting used to little Roo. Lovely photos especially the one of them sitting together - how on earth did you manage to do that?  x


Have been teaching her sit and down and she's learning fast .


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Ohhhhh! That is so priceless! LOVE the one on the couch together! Only 1 week to go before our little girl Carley arrives . . . hopeing for lots of pictures like this with big brother Sami!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Nanci said:


> Ohhhhh! That is so priceless! LOVE the one on the couch together! Only 1 week to go before our little girl Carley arrives . . . hopeing for lots of pictures like this with big brother Sami!!


 not long for you now


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awwww, they look so good together, their colours really compliment each other too!


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

Aww lovely Clare, they look like they're going to be great together just like Beau & Kody.  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

They look soooooo cute together!! Just love them!!! xxx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Aw lovely - and amazing that you got them both to sit still so beautifully, at the same time! for a piccie.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

LOVE the size difference


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!
so cute


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

WHAT A CUTE PAIR - bet you cannot walk far without being accosted by admirers?
Roo looks so like Clyde its making me broody again!
x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

so lovely... its nice to see they becoming friends. Millie and Misty (my cat) are becoming friends too, in fact I spotted them led together on the sofa earlier, it was so lovely to see.

xxxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

Gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

When you get poo 2 you see how big poo 1 is! They will catch up in no time. My two now often sleep together on the bed I am begining to think I may have to move into the spare room! One minute they sound like they are killing each other the next they are curled up together. I bet you don't regret your decision for one minute, I know there are times when they drive you mad but seeing them together melts your heart.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Great photos Clare. Obi will be so proud of his little sister, they are bonding so well


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> When you get poo 2 you see how big poo 1 is! They will catch up in no time. My two now often sleep together on the bed I am begining to think I may have to move into the spare room! One minute they sound like they are killing each other the next they are curled up together. I bet you don't regret your decision for one minute, I know there are times when they drive you mad but seeing them together melts your heart.


Don't regret it for a minute Sue! I think she's a real tonic for Obi too. He recently finished his steroid treatment again (I didn't want to shout about it this time incase he has another SRM relapse but....) it's so good to see him bouncing around and enjoying Roo's company as he could get a bit depressed on the steroids before. He's back to acting his age instead of a more senior dog. I think timing wise it's worked out at just the right time for Obi and I. If I had the space and time I'd be looking for no.3!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

So sweet!!! xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Clare so pleased Obi & Roo are getting closer .. 

How is puppy ownership going? Are you totally exhausted yet? What I am trying to say is do you know what day of the week it is? or have you hit the JoJo exhausted state yet lol xxx

I think I am coming back to reality now, still tired but I know it's Tuesday


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the photo of the two of them sitting side by side
The big brother and his little sister


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Clare so pleased Obi & Roo are getting closer ..
> 
> How is puppy ownership going? Are you totally exhausted yet? What I am trying to say is do you know what day of the week it is? or have you hit the JoJo exhausted state yet lol xxx
> 
> I think I am coming back to reality now, still tired but I know it's Tuesday


I'm exhausted Jo! Today has been particularly hard as trying to get something done around the house, sort out a birthday party for my son and packed and organised to go back to Cornwall on Friday! I think I know what day it is...just but to be honest wishing away the kids holidays now as could do with some peace and quiet when they go back to school!


----------

